# 12" Rockwell contractors table saw.



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

All. I have this Rockwell 12" contractors table saw and it is 34 years old. I need parts for it and can not find the model # for it. I can find the motor # because it is right on the motor, but the saw model # is nowhere to be found. Any ideas?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry no idea.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmmm .. it should start wit ha 34 - xxx number somewhere on it. You can try over at vintagemachinery.org theyve got all kins oif great info over there. I cant imagine that there is a ton of 12" saw made by rockwell so it shouldnt be too hard to track down.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm with chrisstef, vintage machinery is where I would look first.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ah hah … its an odd ball for sure but i did find a parts breakdown … http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/delta/34-388

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3710

Looks like its a 34-388

I only found 2 that were for sale on the web. From what ive gathered they only made this saw for 2 years or so. Some unisaw parts will fit this saw.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks all. I bought this saw new when I first came to the States in 1980. It is not fancy but it has kept on working and working. Now it needs parts. The handles to raise, and angle the blade.


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

Try www.ereplacementparts.com they have a Delta 34-388 listed , looks like it might be the same machine.


----------



## Mattfinisher (Mar 28, 2013)

I just inherited the same exact saw from my grandfather, and the motor bogs when cutting even plywood, anything I can do to fix this, inexpensively?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

2 things come to mind. The motor is full of dust, blow it out. Or put a new blade on it. New blades can do wonders.


----------



## vanillabear1313 (Apr 2, 2015)

I too have this exact saw, I've had a hell of a time getting the blade to true up to the miter gauge slots. Any suggestions or idea's? I'm also in search of a manual for it if anyone has one?

Thank you very much!!!

-Justin


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

The knobs are probably the same as the Delta Unisaw and Delta Cabinet saw. Check the part numbers on 
the two parts lists shown, The main problem is parts are gettilng hard to find for the older Delta equipment.
Let us know how this turn out.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

The saws can also be branded Delta, here is a parts list.
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/3710.pdf
Not much different then the 10" version I have
The hand wheels are smaller then the Unisaw, and mounts are different. Best bet on spare parts are ebay. Most parts are the same as the 10", except the tie bars.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

All: I got the parts some time ago. Had to wait 1 1/2 years for some of then. Runs and cuts great. 
Vanillabear: It can be cumbersome to align the blade to the miter slots. You have to get underneath and loosen the bolts that hold the arbor in place. I used a dial indicator to check for parallel.
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Rrhizae (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm considering buying this saw. $200 but the motor is not mounted on the saw and there's a manageable bit of rust. He said he inherited it and has never used it. There's no wiring, but he said hooked it up at one point and it runs. i like that it has a 12" blade, but is it under powered for it?

I need a very accurate, high powered saw that can cut 8/4 hardwoods +

Would any of the owners of this saw recommend that I buy it and put the effort into fixing it up?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, Yes, and Yes.

==Madts.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> ...I need a very accurate, high powered saw that can cut 8/4 hardwoods +
> 
> - Rrhizae


A very accurate, high powered saw that can cut 8/4 hardwoods + for $200 is a tall order. I'd be inclined to hold out for a true 3hp cabinet saw.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

It does sound like you're asking for a lot but the saw sounds like it should be worth more than $200 once all put together so it's very unlikely you'd loose money on the deal.


----------

